# Nifty Fifties Car Show...



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

My wife and I went to the Nifty Fifties car show this past Saturday. She took some really neat shots...hope ya'll enjoy!


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

here's a couple more...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Cool pics. Where was that at?


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

They really don't make em like they used too...I especially like the 69 camaros and 67 and 68 shelbys!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I want one


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Arlon said:


> Cool pics. Where was that at?


every Saturday night...

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...ion=view&current=Niftee50eesSaturdayFlier.jpg


----------

